# Ellen Hudig



## Koen (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm trying to find a picture of the "Ellen Hudig". She was a container ship in the fleet of ABC Containerlines. She was the first ship I ever sailed on. As many seaman I'm trying to find pictures of all ships I have served on. Ellen Hudig is the only one missing.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

See http://www.ship-photos.de it may help.


----------



## Koen (Feb 2, 2006)

I have searched this website. This ship is listed but unfortunately no longer in the archive.

Thanks.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Koen,

I must have somewhere a piccie,not the best, but can't remember where, but sure it will come up, and will post her.


----------



## Koen (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello Ruud,

thanks in advance!

Koen.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Koen,

Here's your piccie, was taken by a very good friend of mine, Maik Ebel, so all credits to him.
Ellen Hudig at Cuxhaven[Elbe] taken in july 1994:
© & ® Maik Ebel


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Koen,

Your second name wouldn't be "vanhoecke"by any chance ,would it ?.

JC


----------



## Koen (Feb 2, 2006)

No, My second name is GHYSELS


----------



## Koen (Feb 2, 2006)

Many thanks Ruud!!

Koen.


----------



## steve vingerhoedt (Nov 4, 2005)

hello Koen,

for pictures of allmost every Belgian ship You should look at
www.belgian-ships.be
a very good site!!
greetings,Steve(K)


----------



## steve vingerhoedt (Nov 4, 2005)

hello Koen!please senm me your email adres and I will pass it to Frans of the BSA and he will get You some pics of the Hudig!
greetz,Steve


----------



## steve vingerhoedt (Nov 4, 2005)

oops,i've forget to put my emailadres!
Please send a PM with your email address


----------



## flecouteur (May 18, 2007)

I have just uploaded a photograph of the Ellen Hudig departing Melbourne into the gallery.

Regards

Frank


----------



## Ed Dennis (11 mo ago)

Koen said:


> I'm trying to find a picture of the "Ellen Hudig". She was a container ship in the fleet of ABC Containerlines. She was the first ship I ever sailed on. As many seaman I'm trying to find pictures of all ships I have served on. Ellen Hudig is the only one missing.


Did you ever know a radio operator called Brian McGeehan?


----------

